# jet lag



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

This time yesterday was having a relaxing cosmopolitan in the Sukothai in Bangkok after a mega busy week.
Home now with shit loads of work to do before 5pm and all I wanna do is sleeeeeep [smiley=zzz.gif]

why the fuck can't everyone just stay on fucking GMT :evil:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

So you decided to come home then :roll: :roll: :wink:


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

I was a little worried what you and the TTOC committee would get up to without me :wink:

:-*


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

It's not the rest of the committee you have to worry about.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

zactly :roll:

makes drinking cocktails alone in Thai hotel bars seem the "safe" option :wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

There is one thing more anoying than the jet lag, and that is the 40 to 50 pages of forum catch up whilst jet lagged....


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> There is one thing more anoying than the jet lag, and that is the 40 to 50 pages of forum catch up whilst jet lagged....


On the bright side there's a bit less "chaff" since V stopped posting.... wonder what he's doing with all his free time these days :roll:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

t7 said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > There is one thing more anoying than the jet lag, and that is the 40 to 50 pages of forum catch up whilst jet lagged....
> ...


You didn't see him in the Bangkok bars then?


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

arnica 200 dahling, works so well


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

t7 said:


> On the bright side there's a bit less "chaff" since V stopped posting.... wonder what he's doing with all his free time these days :roll:


Swinging when I last heard and curb crawling in Leeds, New York, Paris not forgetting Heathrow/London and now Tuscany! :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Jet lag does not medically exist. Just a bunch of lightweight hypos who don't know the right time to get their heads down. :wink:

Tired? diddums. :lol:


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

garyc said:


> Jet lag does not medically exist. Just a bunch of lightweight hypos who don't know the right time to get their heads down. :wink:
> 
> Tired? diddums. :lol:


fortunately this "lightweight" has somewhat recovered or in her "jet-lagged" state she'd have uncharacteristically told you to fuck off :wink:

:-*


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

t7 said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Jet lag does not medically exist. Just a bunch of lightweight hypos who don't know the right time to get their heads down. :wink:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: Literally L.O.L.

Absolute class comeback Lou 8)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

t7 said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Jet lag does not medically exist. Just a bunch of lightweight hypos who don't know the right time to get their heads down. :wink:
> ...


Never confuse Jet Lag with PMT. :-*


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

garyc said:


> Jet lag does not medically exist. Just a bunch of lightweight hypos who don't know the right time to get their heads down. :wink:
> 
> Tired? diddums. :lol:


I tried to tell my 2 year old that this morning when he got up at 06:30 (as he always does). Trying to explain to him that he was still "on Dubai time" got short shrift from him. Unfortunately he didn't know that it was 03:30 local time, and frankly, didn't give a damn! All he wanted was his cup of milk, his bowl of grapes and A Bug's Life on the TV. He won. [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## TTyler (Jun 20, 2005)

garyc said:


> t7 said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Busy at work at the moment Gary? Not like you to plunder the back catalogues of the Jim Davidson school of wit.. :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

t7 said:


> Busy at work at the moment Gary? Not like you to plunder the back catalogues of the Jim Davidson school of wit.. :wink:


"Knick, Knick Chalky". Glad you are over 'it' Lou :wink:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

t7 said:


> Busy at work at the moment Gary? Not like you to plunder the back catalogues of the Jim Davidson school of wit.. :wink:


Very busy - he was probably on the same concall as me this morning. I hope you're out there closing those last minute Q4 deals Gary....


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

BreTT said:


> t7 said:
> 
> 
> > Busy at work at the moment Gary? Not like you to plunder the back catalogues of the Jim Davidson school of wit.. :wink:
> ...


Chasing the volume disties for sell in..... which is ironic since I am paid on sales out. :roll:


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Hi Lou

im in the Far East at the moment, any tips for a quick recovery when im back :?:

luckily my forum addiction is catered for 8)


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

imo much easier coming back from the Far East than arriving. I hate having to get up for work after a poor night of sleep when my body clock tells me it's 1am - the mornings are urrrggghhhh (diet coke - it's the only way).

On return - sleep on the plane, then stay up as late as you can every night until you start to want to sleep through your alarm clock again (then you'll know you've recovered!).

Where are you btw?

L


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

t7 said:


> why the fuck can't everyone just stay on fucking GMT :evil:


I know. Even Eamon Holmes has left for Sky Breakfast


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

che6mw said:


> t7 said:
> 
> 
> > why the fuck can't everyone just stay on fucking GMT :evil:
> ...


Probably something to do with the earth spinning and being round. :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> che6mw said:
> 
> 
> > t7 said:
> ...


Is that the real reason Eamon left for Sky?


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

garyc said:


> che6mw said:
> 
> 
> > t7 said:
> ...


Feeling more rational now but last week my thinking was along the lines of

"so what if a few countries have to have business/school hours during the hours of darkness? Most people spend 8 hours indoors anyway - then at least for them it'd be nice and sunny after work. You could just get a few blackout blinds for bed time. The Nordic countries manage with months of darkenss in winter so I don't understand why everyone else is so obsessed with doing everything in daylight hours."

L


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Give an hour, lose an hour. Waste an hour on the Forum. :wink:

When would you rather the kids and old folks get run down in the winter: am or pm.

I'll go for pm, 'cos it's something to talk about over dinner or in the pub. :twisted:

Glad your back on top Lou.  bbbbb


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

t7 said:


> Where are you btw?
> 
> L


im in South Korea doing a supplier audit. heading back tomorrow afternoon....im not looking forward to it :?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Don't really see what all the fuss is about, about Jet lag really. You fly home just get back into routine as soon as possible. If you can't deal with that then obviously your jobs are not for you. Or your not cut out for travelling in your jobs! :roll: . Think of other tougher jobs there are out there!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

^Abi^ said:


> Don't really see what all the fuss is about, about Jet lag really. You fly home just get back into routine as soon as possible. If you can't deal with that then obviously your jobs are not for you. Or your not cut out for travelling in your jobs! :roll: . Think of other tougher jobs there are out there!


There are no tougher jobs than mine.


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

jampott said:


> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> > Don't really see what all the fuss is about, about Jet lag really. You fly home just get back into routine as soon as possible. If you can't deal with that then obviously your jobs are not for you. Or your not cut out for travelling in your jobs! :roll: . Think of other tougher jobs there are out there!
> ...


ditto :lol:


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

jampott said:


> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> > Don't really see what all the fuss is about, about Jet lag really. You fly home just get back into routine as soon as possible. If you can't deal with that then obviously your jobs are not for you. Or your not cut out for travelling in your jobs! :roll: . Think of other tougher jobs there are out there!
> ...


Easy there. I do at least an hour of solid work when I get into the office each morning before settling down to read various forums and news for the day. That's not to mention sometimes taking up to 3 phone calls a day and occasionally having to make my own tea. Don't just jump in there with your "there are no tougher jobs than mine" before you consider how hard some of us work.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

CH_Peter said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > ^Abi^ said:
> ...


Luxury.

Most days I have to cram in 7.5 full hours of forum browsing, only taking the occasional hour for lunch, random coffee breaks, and perhaps the odd weekly round robin meeting, where we have to lie about what we've achieved for the week.

Sometimes I don't even have chance to correct the grammar and spelling of everyone on the forum! Tsk...


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

jampott said:


> CH_Peter said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Pfff. In the last hour, I've had to let two misplaced apostrophes go unnoticed, because I was nibbling on the free lunch provided today. Between naps. Don't talk to me about a hard life.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

CH_Peter said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > CH_Peter said:
> ...


I've already let you off a "passed" in place of a "past", so don't try that bollocks on me, son. :lol:


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

I noticed that after I'd posted it, but that wasn't months ago? Will concede. 

J 1-0 P

Franky, sir, that kind of memory is scary.


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

jampott said:


> so don't try that bollocks on me, son. :lol:


Right there! That's why we all think you're 50, when in fact, I'm about a year (?) your junior. :-*


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

CH_Peter said:


> I noticed that after I'd posted it, but that wasn't months ago? Will concede.
> 
> J 1-0 P
> 
> Franky, sir, that kind of memory is scary.


No, it was today's Parking flame, actually...



> meaning that everyone had to mount the kerb to get passsed her


Even if it WAS "passed", you've got one "s" too many in there!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

CH_Peter said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > so don't try that bollocks on me, son. :lol:
> ...


How come people think I'm 50 when I've obviously got the mental age of a 16yr old? :lol:


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

jampott said:


> CH_Peter said:
> 
> 
> > I noticed that after I'd posted it, but that wasn't months ago? Will concede.
> ...


Flames don't count... far too busy being angry.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

jampott said:


> ... when I've obviously got the mental age of a 16yr old? :lol:


Being a tad generous aren't you? What makes you think you're any better than the rest of us with the mental age of a 13yr old? :roll:


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> Don't really see what all the fuss is about, about Jet lag really. You fly home just get back into routine as soon as possible. If you can't deal with that then obviously your jobs are not for you. Or your not cut out for travelling in your jobs! :roll: . Think of other tougher jobs there are out there!


Wow thanks Abi - I'll certainly have a think about resigning. In the meantime next time you return from a long haul business trip perhaps you could post up with a bit more detail on your technique for jet lag recovery.

Lou :-*


----------

